# X3 Power feed



## swivelhead (Dec 1, 2009)

Newbie here needing help.
Having spent a few weeks making some improvements to my XJ12-300 mill (X2clone) the time had come to make chips. No problems for a few hours and then the powerfeed packed up. The fuse had blown and was replaced but still no go. The power light is on but the unit is dead.
Anyone have any ideas.


----------



## cobra428 (Dec 1, 2009)

swivelhead,
I'm not familiar with that mill......but. Most mills have table locking screws. Check your table by hand. You should be able to turn it easily. Also check your Gibbs. You might have to let it cool down some if it got hot. PTC on motor

Just a thought
Tony


----------



## swivelhead (Dec 1, 2009)

Cobra 428
The mill is the same as the x2 but made by Big Dog in China but it is slightly different. The table is larger along with a more powerfull motor and as i understand the belt drive from lms will only fit with mods.
The table runs very smooth after a little work and was not binding at all. Infact i wasn't taking a cut but on a power return (table under no load).
As you might have realised the power feed is an lms x3 unit used because of quick traverse function. When i get it sorted i will post all the mods i have done to it.
Tony


----------



## Cedge (Dec 1, 2009)

You fitted an X3 power feed on an X2 mill? That would seem to be a neat trick. 

I lost a circuit board on the X3 feed unit but was lucky enough to get a replacement through Grizzly. I was about to recommend Uncle Rabid, a fellow who was known for repairing Seig circuit boards, but a quick check in over on his web site informed me that he went on to that "Great Machine Shop in the Sky", back in March of this year.

An irascible old guy, but he did good work for not a lot of money. He'll defintely be missed in the Seig machine community.

Steve


----------



## swivelhead (Dec 1, 2009)

Worked out very well, but needed a few mods. The XJ12 comes with handles on each end with thrust bearings in each housing. Removed l/h handle thrust bearing and housing, modified the r/h housing to enable thrust washers to be fitted. Then made up the hand clutch assy i found drawings for on this site(with mods), then modded the feedscew to suit. Made new end housing to hold an extended bush, drill and tap to suit, jobs a goodun. Made up a plate to fit the rear of the table to fit limit switch using holes for rear swarf cover. Drilled and tapped new mounts in the plate for swarf cover, job done.
The reason i had to fit the limit switch to the rear was the dro is fitted to the front and i had no room.
Mod worked very well untill today.
Tony


----------



## Cedge (Dec 1, 2009)

Tony
If you wind up deciding to replace the board, be aware that there is a discrepancy in the part number. You'll need to confirm that the board you order is indeed the same as the one you have. It took 3 tries to get the right one and I wound up sending Grizzly a photo of mine and then forcing them to make a comparison prior to shipment. 

Hopefully they are aware of the problem by now, but you'll want to keep tabs on the order a bit closer than you would in most instance.

I modified my X3 power feed controller to drive 2 motors and now use it to control X3 power feeds on the C4 lathe and the Sx3 mill. Flip of a switch engages the desired motor and it's off to the races. The spare board is tucked away for that rainy day when things decide to go badly.

Steve


----------

